# Collars for puppies



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My neighbour said I should get one of those collars which tightens when the puppy pulls on the lead so the puppy doesn't choke itself. (Are they called a half choke?). Gwen Bailey's "perfect puppy" book said never to put a choke collar and lead on a puppy but doesn't say why not. Looking on the internet, many sites also say a puppy's first collar should just be a plain collar with a buckle. Can any experts clarify?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a plane collare to start with. Half check collars are fine all my girls were half check collars as their every day collars. 


But just a flat collar is a good start till you know what size your dog will be.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Puppy collar reviews here: hope it helps  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/dog-products-supplies/puppy-care/collars-for-puppies/


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I just use a plain flat collar on my dog. When we go potty that is what I use and when I take her for a walk I put on her buddy belt ( harness). She walks a lot better with that on.


----------

